# '94 Ford Bronco



## jrousell (Feb 10, 2004)

I just bought a 1994 Ford Bronco. 
I have a 7.5' meyers plow that I am looking to install on it.

I wiull be using thsiu setup just for my own driveway- not a commerical business...
I ahve been researching some options to beef up the front suspension

Timbrens, and air coil helper or new coil springs thta are slightly longer, or someone else just said to put some coil spacers on it.

even without teh plow the vehicle appears ot have a slightly lower front end- so the small lift wouldn;' be a bad idea anyway I guess...

The timbren installation looks very easy. The air helpers doesn;t look too bad fo rme to tackle.. I'd probblay pay someone else to replace the springs...( i'd need alignment done again too right?

I am really looking for some honest advice here


----------



## ohioplowboy (Jan 6, 2006)

*bronco plow*

we run 4 '96 broncos and they all have 7.5' western unimount plows, we use the air bags in
the coil springs and they work great and ar fairly simple to install, the only problem we have ever had out of the front end on them is the automatic hubs but we have installed
manual hubs and have had no problems.


----------



## jrousell (Feb 10, 2004)

*a couple mroe questions*

i ahae heard peopel complain about teh steel TTB not being rated for this...

I plan on being gentle- and only doing my own drive- and taking the plow off when I am not using it...

Do you have the 4wd or the 2wd ( I understand teh twin I beams on teh 2wd are much stronger than the stamped steel arms on the TTB

How difficult is it to swpa out the atomatic for the manual hubs? is it exspensive?

Your help is much appreciated!


----------



## Lynch & Sons Landscapin (Sep 5, 2006)

*Jbg*

See "Jeffs Bronco Graveyard" "broncograveyard.com"... Excellent for your bronco.

You may very well be able to find a "load leveling" kit for the beast that will put the front end level with the rear (unloaded that is). Do NOT use coil spacers..... They are illegal for a reason. Airbags or timbrens.... As mentioned, manual hubs are wonderful. I use Warn Premiums in mine (it's an offroad vehicle not a plow vehicle though) and love them. They seal way better than the standard warn hubs. Depends how much payup you have to spend. btw: Although I haven't plowed with either of mine, I would highly recomend the lightest plow possible because the ball joints are weak in the ttb front end. I buy from Murray's Discount Auto (lifetime warantee) and replace them yearly at longest offroading it.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2006)

Jeff do you have an EZ Classic mount? If so did you have any trouble mounting the truck-side mount? I was told the stabilizer bar is in the way? I have a 94 F 150 and am trying to get a 7.5 Meyer plow put on as well. Anybody run into this on 92-96 Bronco F 150?


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

It's pretty easy to replace the front coil springs.Support the truck FRAME on jack stands, use a jack to raise the axle half a little bit. Once you unbolt the shock it's a matter of lowering the axle half, unbolting the spring retainers that hold them in place. You then just place the springs in their place with the rubber pads from the old ones, bolt the retainers on them, jack up the axle half and reconnect the shocks. If you have 1/2 drive sockets and breaker bars it's real straight forward wrenching. I bought cargo coil heavy duty replacement springs and they did the job! The truck was a Bronco II but it's the same design, smaller scale. If you bought the truck used it may of had leafs added to the rear springs for towing. That would give it the front end low look.


----------



## dieselboy (Nov 27, 2006)

*Bronco*

The Bronco is a great plowing vehicle. As long as your driveway isnt 10 miles long i wouldnt do anything. i had a 94 bronco with the 302 and a Curtis 7.5 on the front. Yea it sagged, but when you park put the plow down and take it off when your not using it. I probably plowed 10 driveways a storm and it was fine. I never did any modifications.


----------

